# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Bezorgdheid over vergoeding medicijn MS-patiënten

## Leontien

Het geneesmiddel natalizumab wordt momenteel opnieuw onder de loep genomen door Wetenschappelijke Adviesraad van CvZ. Dit om te beoordelen of het geneesmiddel nog vergoed gaat worden. Zoals een woordvoerder aangaf is vier jaar geleden besloten om het middel op te nemen in het zorgpakket. Echter is dat nog geen reden om dat opnieuw te doen. 

Het geneesmiddel natalizumab wordt door 950 mensen die MS via een infuus toegediend, omdat een ander middel niet werkt. Natalizumab zorgt er voor dat de MS-klachten verminderen en dat de progressie van de ziekte wordt tegen gehouden. Het kost veel geld en als dat uit eigen zak moet gebeuren, zullen deze mensen het middel niet meer gebruiken. Aangezien er maar weinig medicatie voorhanden liggen, zal dit een probleem worden. 

Deel jij deze zorgen?

----------


## Quincy2010

Beste allemaal,

Ik deel deze zorgen zeker en hier zie je weer dat de politiek totaal geen niet meer aan de mensen denkt, alleen aan het geld.
Bij mij lopen er momenteel onderzoeken naar deze ziekte. 
Misschien is de tijd nu rijp om een na te denken of je met de medische wetenschap altijd goed zit.
Zelf ben ik zeer geïnteresseerd in de Oosterse geneeswijzen en daar zijn verschillende wegen in en het zit allemaal in onszelf, we hoeven maar te putten en bewust te worden van vooral onze levensinhoud.
Ik wil hier een voorbeeld van aanhalen hoe ik momenteel tegen mijn eigen MS verschijnselen aankijk.

_Daarbij wil ik bij voorbaat aangeven dat ik mensen die MS hebben en van de wetenschap afhankelijk zijn, zeer serieus neem en hun zorgen kan delen als de politiek aan dergelijke medicatie gaat komen, want ik ben daar ook afhankelijk van.
Hoe die Haagse Babbelaars daar mee omgaan is te grof voor woorden._

Als ik vanuit het holisme bekijk en de Oosterse gezondheid in ogenschouw neem, dan zou je veel kunnen voorkomen, dat wil niet zeggen dat je ziekten kunt voorkomen, maar hoe jezelf in het leven staat, waar je nog aan vastzit.
Niet alleen ziekten, maar wat hier aan de orde is het bewustwording van de zelfgenezingsproces wat in je lichaam plaats kan vinden.

Ik houd me veel bezig met het holisme en kijk ook wat MS voor mij betekent.
Als ik naar mezelf kijk dan heb ik in mijn leven duizelingwekkend hoge eisen aan mezelf gesteld.
Deze veel te zware eisen aan mezelf verhinderden mij dat ik in mijn hoogvliegerigerij een draagkracht levensbasis (aarde) kan vinden.
Ik moest me voortdurend inspannen en ik viel en val nog op door mijn ijzeren doorzettingsvermogen, maar tijdens mijn terugvallen ben ik ook afhankelijk van anderen.
Mijnh levensbasis is wankel geworden en de grond dreigde ook een lange tijd onder mijn voeten weg te vallen.
Het komt er dus op neer dat deze MS symptomen die er nu zijn een duidelijke levensopgave bevatten en dat luidt:
Ik moet me in zoverre overgeven aan de eigen wankelmoedigheid dar duidelijk wordt uit periodes van relapse en remitting, toppen en dalen.
De dalen zeggen dat me dat ik weer moet leren op beide benen te staan en niet meer op ëën been door het leven te gaan en met mijn hoofd in de lucht zitten.
Ik kreeg er ook een plotsdoofheid bij en deze leert mij waarom ik zo hardhorigheid voor mezelf ben geworden.
Nu ben ik me meer bewust van mijn levensonderhoud, maar nog meer van mijn levensinhoud.
Ook moet ik op zoek naar een eigen grondslag van mijn leven en daaraan toegeven.
Ik heb al die jaren bedrog gepleegt, door mezelf iets wijs te maken ten aanzien van de grondslag van mijn leven.
Momenteel is mijn levensbasis wankel en de grond dreigt elk moment onder mijn voeten weg te vallen.
Daarom heb ik een dronkenmansgang.

Zo loop ik ook aan de rollator, een materieel houvast om niet te vallen.
Deze rollator maakt mij duidelijk dat het zinnig is om mij meer te bekommeren om mijn levensinhoud en daarvoor te zorgen.
De plotsdoofheid geeft aan dat ik niet meer moet luisteren naar de drive van vroeger, het presteren en hoogdravende studies aangaan, maar het oor te luisteren leggen bij de innerlijke stem en gehoor geven door de eigen weg te gaan.

Ik heb de stekker van het studeren uitgetrokken en daarmee is de verbinding met de drive prestatie waaraan ik van mijn ouders moest voldoen verbroken.
Geen moeilijk stap, maar een hele opluchting en veel meer tijd voor mezelf om tot ontspanning te komen en nog meer van de kleine dingen te genieten.

In mijn wankele wereld is op het ogenblik één ding waarop ik kan vertrouwen en dat is meditatie met een verbondenheid naar de aarde.
Het accepteren en zelfs kunnen zeggen - het is goed zoals het is - is voor mij een overgave aan de dans van het leven, respectievelijk een mantra waarop ik me op in kan stellen.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## Yv

Mensen moeten wel de zorg kunnen krijgen die ze verdienen!

----------


## Quincy2010

Ik hoop dat het kabinet gezond verstand gebruikt, want daar zijn we afhankelijk van.

----------

